# Can't mount iPhone all of a sudden

## grant123

My wife is mad because she can't move photos from her iPhone to her Gentoo laptop all of a sudden.  The change that broke it probably took place in the last 2 months.  I can't see where any app-pda changes were made from /var/log/portage/.  It looks like this must be out of date:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Apple_iPod,_iPad,_iPhone

That wiki seems to hinge on usbmuxd but I haven't had that installed for a few years and it's definitely been working since then.  I usually just click the camera icon labeled iPhone in Thunar to mount it but there are no files there now.  I do get this in the logs:

```
[mtp-probe] bus: 3, device: 8 was not an MTP device_
```

Any ideas?

----------

## grant123

I fixed this by re-emerging all app-pda packages and mounting-unmounting-mounting after plugging it in each time.  I still get the MTP error in the logs and usbmuxd is not necessary.

----------

